# Wood Duck-O-Ramma!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A client of mine has a top secret late season wood duck spot he keeps under his hat. Last year he shot a dozen or more of em and one day he got a limit of em. :shock: Hell, I've never even _seen_ seven woodies! Anywhoo, he wanted something special done with his "pile of wood" so I obliged him. That front right drake is a total stud. The rest are birds of the year. Enjoy.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i actually think i know the place you are talking about i believe its called layton city park with a pellet gun at night!! :lol:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats alot of wood!!!

Looks great!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! looks awesome!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

kingfish said:


> WOW!!!! looks awesome!!!


+


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I like how 2 of 'em look like they're swooning for the girl. Horny buggers....


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Horny buggers....


Well like they said.... THat is ALOT of wood


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex you keep out doing your self on them mounts. that awesome. Nice job


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like even the other hen is swooning over the hen on the branch!

Darin, you are absolutely amazing! My goldeneyes better be that good......


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Great work! Is there still hope for the Wild Over Woodies program after that slaughter?


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Saw those almost complete when I came to pick up my swan and grouse from you. They look even better in person.

Nice job!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Great work! Is there still hope for the Wild Over Woodies program after that slaughter?


I'd say this piece is testimony that the Wood Duck program is defiantly working. :wink:

Hint: Every one of these birds had a crop stuffed full of Russian Olive berries. -Ov-


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

This peace looked sweet non finished, holy smokes it turned out sharp.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

looks nice dude... 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work! That would be a mount I'd be proud to display


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I literally cannot stop staring at this mount.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Tex! I too keep coming back to look at this mount again and again. Impressive!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. I only get to do big fun stuff like this once in a while. Those pieces are incredibly labor intensive and time consuming. but in the end it's worth it to see the look on the customers face. To see lots more of the same kind of stuff you all should come dawn to Cabelas on May 15th - 18th and see our Utah Taxidermists Association Competition and show. All the best taxidermy in the state will be there. It's free, and you can vote on Peoples choice best of show.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin,
I hope my goldeneyes make it on here......but not til next year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Year after that if yer lucky! :twisted:


----------

